# New York Air Ride Vehicles



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Just wanted to see whats out there... 
I have a shop in Albany .... Starting to see alot of other rides with air and hydrualics


Here is my boy jays van...


----------



## deadbling (Jun 14, 2007)

thats nutts


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

interesting


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Love the van!!!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

His daily driver is on 24s!!1


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

This is my boy nicks rollerblade ...!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

(uni) body dropped FULL shave .


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

bagged 01 strat r/t S im from suffolk county ny holla back if yall wanna crusie man


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Jul 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11015409
> *bagged 01 strat r/t S im from suffolk county ny holla back if yall wanna crusie man
> *



word me too. I'm down just hit me up a couple days in advance. NYC here. peace


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

Nassou County here, I do go new patlz often also.
got about 7 of truck bagged club I'm in besodes mine.


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

schenectady NY


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

clairfbeeIII,
you coming out to envy frenzy? that's close from where you are at, first wekeend of august. it was good last year and I'm trying to get my truck done to head up.
it's at kingston.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

What is the date & location?


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.envyfrenzy.com/
shot on street, on the bottom right my tahoe, my buddy adams' s10(sparkling one), another s10 (black) and brian's s-10(no bed)


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I think i can check that out


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

Unfortunately I will be here instead.


http://prolinecarstereo.ajiboye.net/viewer...d/vts/design003


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

That show looks good.....
Last week of August you should come to Albany For A LARGE show


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 9 2008, 08:07 AM~11044609
> *That show looks good.....
> Last week of August you should come to Albany For A LARGE show
> *



cool let me know


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 9 2008, 06:07 AM~11044609
> *That show looks good.....
> Last week of August you should come to Albany For A LARGE show
> *


you might wanna change the date.aug 31 is the cars for cancer show in lake george.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone that is interested in coming to the albany show should email me
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a 87 cutlass under the knife im in Rochester ny. any of you goin to the cusa nationals 18-20th of this month? oh shit its next weekend


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

91 isuzu pic up lays frame
n a 87 chop top pic up bagged in front
next in line is a 70 impala
in the bronx ny


----------



## allprokustoms.com (Nov 9, 2007)

whats up people brooklyn n.y. here 
here are a few pics of my lexus


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

yo al what's good where were you last weekend.


----------



## allprokustoms.com (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 14 2008, 09:03 PM~11089295
> *yo al what's good where were you last weekend.
> *




had to work i was trying to call out but my boss was not having it he knew about the show lol 

i tried im in florida right now then the bahamas then back to n.y. im in there for the next shows 

see you put the smaller rims on :thumbsup:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

when is da next show? proline?


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

:dunno: i know I'm waiting for drastic and solow bbq's august 23'rd and 24'th check out the show's thread the info is there. and every friday you can go to bruckner blvd. in the bx. get off at the bronx river exit in the mcdonalds pkng lot. starts like at 8


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

27th ..Albany New York Lowriders Customs Rods Imports ..Drift Event and more


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

I want to all cruise at a show or how about we all meet at the next upcoming show? theres one this weekend www.longislandcars.com or we can make ar own shit just holla and people have ta respond so we can see what is going down see ya JOEY


----------



## allprokustoms.com (Nov 9, 2007)

Heckscher State Park on july 26 there is a car and bike show it's pretty big what ya think we should roll up there show them people in long island how brooklyn and queens do it i went last year its crazy up there holla at me kaz and jay we rollin or what


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Jul 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11105601
> *Heckscher State Park on july 26 there is a car and bike show it's pretty big  what ya think we should roll up there show them people in long island how brooklyn and queens do it i went last year its crazy up there holla at me kaz and jay we rollin or what
> *


sounds good. how far is it? might have to take the family on that one.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Jul 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11104324
> *I want to all cruise at a show  or how about we all meet at the next upcoming show? theres one  this weekend www.longislandcars.com or we can make ar own shit just holla and people have ta respond so  we can see what is going down see ya JOEY
> *


Joey someone told me bout that one but unfortunately I'm in Arizona this weekend. I'm gonna probly be at the aug 16 one.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Jul 16 2008, 07:25 PM~11105601
> *Heckscher State Park on july 26 there is a car and bike show it's pretty big  what ya think we should roll up there show them people in long island how brooklyn and queens do it i went last year its crazy up there holla at me kaz and jay we rollin or what
> *




:werd: 

Yo I think i seen ya lex on Myrtle Av one day


----------



## allprokustoms.com (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Jul 16 2008, 11:48 PM~11109313
> *:werd:
> 
> Yo I think i seen ya lex on Myrtle Av one day
> *



yea i manage a warehouse for sprint on madison between myrtle and wykcoff 
its always right in front


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in phoenix right now on my phone. I gotta admit the whip game out here is better than I expected. their mini truck game is on point. i'll try to take some pics if I can


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Jul 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11133691
> *I'm in phoenix right now on my phone. I gotta admit the whip game out here is better than I expected. their mini truck game is on point. i'll try to take some pics if I can
> *


damn sounds nice. I'm trying to go out there next year i hear it's banging out there. go hit up them clubs. and take mad pics, get those lowriders


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Post up your rides and or projects..


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> *yea i manage a warehouse for sprint on madison between myrtle and wykcoff
> its always right in front*





Thanks I'll be sure to steal it next time im there. J/K

:roflmao:


----------



## allprokustoms.com (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Jul 23 2008, 02:15 PM~11160610
> *Thanks I'll be sure to steal it next time im there.  J/K
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



lmao :roflmao: 

make sure that big camera pointed to my car all day dont see you i watch it all day from the monitor in my office :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

lol my car is safer there than in my garage


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

Proline Show Brooklyn


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 21 2008, 05:48 AM~11137547
> *Post up your rides and or projects..
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2008, 05:10 PM~11258122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's my ride in front of work ............


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

bringin back da wires I see....nice. How much PSI?


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

hehe I forgot to add my pic in here.
still working on exterior and starting interior soon..
and redoing front setup.


----------



## NyRYDA (May 14, 2006)

Im in Nassau Border of Queens. Im baggin mine in 3months. Just got my wires in TODAY>>>>>>>I would love to cruise around NY


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

wat kinda car u baggin in 3 months?


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 9 2008, 06:07 AM~11044609
> *That show looks good.....
> Last week of August you should come to Albany For A LARGE show
> *


so where is this show gonna be at?


----------



## NyRYDA (May 14, 2006)

Im baggin a 1994 Deville !


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Aug 6 2008, 03:23 PM~11275161
> *hehe I forgot to add my pic in here.
> still working on exterior and starting interior soon..
> and redoing front setup.
> ...




Sweeeeeet .....  :biggrin:


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Aug 10 2008, 03:26 PM~11306676
> *Sweeeeeet .....   :biggrin:
> *


your air setup is still all in one piece un touched.. just redoing the suspension setup now. will be doing front starting next month like slamnfx has it.
then rear redoing it with canti setup with watts link so keep axle centered.


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

yes my car has died idk what is wrong fuel pump but i hope to get it runnin and we will get somthing going then cruise


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Aug 14 2008, 01:04 PM~11344021
> *your air setup is still all in one piece un touched.. just redoing the suspension setup now. will be doing front starting next month like slamnfx has it.
> then rear redoing it with canti setup with watts link so keep axle centered.
> *


hit me up.... i got some info on a canti 4 ya....i can e-mail ya sum pics.... i would go with a SD 4 link and canti setup which will be much cheaper than a KP  but unless you are going for a bodydrop... i would keep the setup you have, just clean it up a bit.....dump the small notch.... do a nice 8 piece and hammer out your rear tubs cause once the cutting $tarts..... its all over :biggrin:


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Aug 14 2008, 08:35 PM~11346343
> *hit me up.... i got some info on a canti 4 ya....i can e-mail ya sum pics.... i would go with a SD 4 link and canti setup which will be much cheaper than a KP   but unless you are going for a bodydrop... i would keep the setup you have, just clean it up a bit.....dump the small notch.... do a nice 8 piece and hammer out your rear tubs cause once the cutting $tarts..... its all over :biggrin:
> *


yeah talking to few guys and debating on whethere do sd canti or just clean up the setup I have now..... do thinking about body drop as well.... man I have to start write down my plans and just follow those really....


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

well i hope whoever you are talking to is putting sum sense in your mellon....dont redo shit.... do it right the 1st time...lol..... UNLESS You are up for major frame work its not worth changing what you already have  

a little trim of the notch and you will lay the rear portion of your frame.... your axle will be just shy of hitting your bed floor.... that is ground zero on that chassis.... its a waste to do any more unless you are going to stock floor and shave the frame rails or do traditional BD


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin: Any body going to Drastic's BBQ and Solo's BBQ next weekend?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 15 2008, 09:53 PM~11355254
> *:biggrin:  Any body going to Drastic's BBQ and Solo's BBQ next weekend?
> *


we'll prolly be takin some bikes


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Aug 15 2008, 09:53 PM~11355254
> *:biggrin:  Any body going to Drastic's BBQ and Solo's BBQ next weekend?
> *


yea I might stop by for the drastic one at least. they used to put out some sick rides back in da day....fell off tho


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I just found out that my boys van was stolen....Anyone see any parts ?


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry to hear. keep an eye on craiglist. lotta thieves get caught that way


----------



## 07Altima (Aug 18, 2008)

Bagging my 07 Altima this year...hopefully


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 07Altima_@Aug 18 2008, 12:37 PM~11371417
> *Bagging my 07 Altima this year...hopefully
> *


who u gonna bring your car to?


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

thats my project


----------



## 07Altima (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Aug 19 2008, 07:47 PM~11386295
> *who u gonna bring your car to?
> *



Ive been talking to nyccustomizer, he is very helpful


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 07Altima_@Aug 20 2008, 08:37 PM~11396554
> *Ive been talking to nyccustomizer, he is very helpful
> *


cool. seen a lotta nice rides leave that shop.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

who's goin to da car-B-Q @ valley stream state park today?


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

MY CADDY ON BAGS


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 24 2008, 11:05 AM~11423666
> *MY CADDY ON BAGS
> 
> 
> ...


nice Caddy .... I like the Supremes .. just need center caps ....  :biggrin:


----------



## widebodyQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Didnt know there were this many people on bags in NY. Heres my hooptie










Got it bagged @ Dreamakers Kustoms in upstate.

Im from Queens NY


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by widebodyQ_@Aug 31 2008, 07:27 PM~11484756
> *Didnt know there were this many people on bags in NY.  Heres my hooptie
> 
> 
> ...



Think I seen you at da Belmont show this summer. Did your car used to be black at one point?


----------



## widebodyQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea that was the only show I did this year. I got the car back from paint the day before so I had some over spray here and there. Also cracked a strut on the way there but I was crunk during the whole show so I wasnt complaining. 

The car was always hunter green pearl. Its a real deep green color. In the sun it looks green but it looks black most of the time. They made it more green on the cover to grab peoples attention I guess.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

that day me n my mans was chillin wit this drunk chicks most of da night, then later on after da show I seen her friend in ya car :thumbsup:


----------



## widebodyQ (Sep 21, 2007)

I told them to go make me some money. They came back with like $40-50 singles and paid for my gas lol. It was all good


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by widebodyQ_@Sep 1 2008, 03:41 AM~11488019
> *I told them to go make me some money.  They came back with like $40-50 singles and paid for my gas lol.  It was all good
> 
> *


niiiice!!!!!!!! 



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Aug 24 2008, 04:18 PM~11424999
> *nice  Caddy .... I like the Supremes .. just need center caps ....    :biggrin:
> *


i got the center caps they dont fit


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01+Jul 5 2008, 12:29 AM~11015409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo da summer's almost a wrap, we should get suttin going. Any one else down?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Whats good new york..?


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

hmm.... guess not????


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just got my car running ANY BODY DOWn to Cruise This weekend SEPTEMBER 13th or 14th LOWRIDERS,Bagged Juiced Old School traditional Unibodys on air WHatever post it back lets make it happen


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

FOR SALE 1999 NAVIGATOR "ALL SHOW" FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE "PIMP JUICE" 

CANDY PAINT,AIR BAGS 

4 15-INCH FOSGATE, 4 TV MONITORS, 2 FOSGATE AMPS, MOLDED (FIBER GLASS), BRAND NEW KENWOOD DASH (CD.DVD PLAYER) 

LAMBO FRONT DOORS, SUICIDE REAR, REMOTE POP LOCKS, 

ALL GOLD 22 INCH WHEELS/LOW PRO TIRES 

ORIGINALLY SELLING FOR $16,000 *BUT I CAN GET IT DOWN..REAL LOW*.....HIT ME UP ....562-253-6445

"OR MAKE AN OFFER, MAY TAKE TRADES"


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Sep 8 2008, 11:41 PM~11553604
> *Just got my car running ANY BODY DOWn to Cruise This weekend SEPTEMBER 13th or 14th LOWRIDERS,Bagged Juiced Old School traditional Unibodys on air WHatever post it back lets make it happen
> *




word, I'm down. I say Sat night


Thanks for da spam Thug Passion :uh:


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

i got 8,000 for u thug passion aightt


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I will take 8G's for this :cheesy:


----------



## 07Altima (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 7 2008, 03:45 PM~11540988
> *hmm.... guess not????
> *



Im trying to get mines bagged


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Sep 8 2008, 11:41 PM~11553604
> *Just got my car running ANY BODY DOWn to Cruise This weekend SEPTEMBER 13th or 14th LOWRIDERS,Bagged Juiced Old School traditional Unibodys on air WHatever post it back lets make it happen
> *


What's really good NY? I'm down for Sat night. any takers?


----------



## cadi_ken (Mar 29, 2008)

WHAT'S GOOD?! OFFICIALLY ONE OF IF NOT THE ONLY ONE REPPIN' HARLEM IN THIS LOW LOW SHIT. SHOUTS TO SQEAKY G @ SQUEAKY KLEAN AUTO AND OSCAR @ EAST COAST CUSTOMZ IN THE BX. THIS IS MY '84 SNOW BUNNY ON 22'S AND CUSTOM TOP.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

my bagged n body droped astro repin the BRONX


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

nice trunk setup :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

yo im down to cruise anytime man yo holla at me Qbks we should trade nums so we can get it poppin n


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

i might be buzy tonight ill pm u my number killa aightty


----------



## 07Altima (Aug 18, 2008)

how about a cruise next week?


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 07Altima_@Sep 13 2008, 02:38 PM~11593253
> *how about a cruise next week?
> 
> 
> *


I'm down. lemme know


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 07Altima (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11595240
> *I'm down.  lemme know
> *



where do you cruise at?


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 07Altima_@Sep 13 2008, 10:54 PM~11595552
> *where do you cruise at?
> *


ALL over NYC. haha nah don't know too many heads wit bags in NY but slammedstrat and I been tryin to get suttin goin for a hot minute. I haven't been anywhere in a while, I'm just looking for an excuse to pull out da whip and stunt na mean? :biggrin: Tonight I realized my compressor is acting up so I should have it straightened out by the end of the week. Have you brought in ya car to squeaky yet?


----------



## cadi_ken (Mar 29, 2008)

I'VE BEEN ITCHIN TO RIDE OUT WITH A FEW WHIPS. SET SOMETHING UP FELLAS.


----------



## 07Altima (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 13 2008, 10:33 PM~11595840
> *ALL over NYC. haha  nah  don't know too many heads wit bags in NY but slammedstrat and I been tryin to get suttin goin for a hot minute. I haven't been anywhere in a while, I'm just looking for an excuse to pull out da whip and stunt na mean?  :biggrin: Tonight I realized my compressor is acting up so I should have it straightened out by the end of the week. Have you brought in ya car to squeaky yet?
> *



dropped it off yesterday....Gennaro said it would be done in a week or so


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 07Altima_@Sep 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11599655
> *dropped it off yesterday....Gennaro said it would be done in a week or so
> *



cool. I bet you're losin sleep. we'll all link up when it's done then.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THAT WAS DONE BY RS HYDRAULICS 
FOR MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE ....
FORNT AND BACK AIR CYLINDERS ....


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

Cedar beach show from Sunday. (sorry bout da shitty camera phone pics)


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 23 2008, 01:41 PM~11675148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


c'mon B, now this is just spam.. what does this have to do with NY air ride vehicles???


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 23 2008, 11:33 AM~11675588
> *c'mon B, now this is just spam.. what does this have to do with NY air ride vehicles???
> *


if you would like to purchase a pair air lockups ,


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 23 2008, 11:33 AM~11675588
> *c'mon B, now this is just spam.. what does this have to do with NY air ride vehicles???
> *


no disrespect to you or n-e body else .......


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 23 2008, 11:44 AM~11675703
> *if you would like to purchase a pair air lockups ,
> *


WOW you sell them? after 198 posts I didn't notice.... :uh:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Sep 23 2008, 06:08 AM~11673630
> *Cedar beach show from Sunday. (sorry bout da shitty camera phone pics)
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: NICE


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Sep 24 2008, 09:34 AM~11685329
> *WOW you sell them? after 198 posts I didn't notice.... :uh:
> *


I'M ONLY ASKING,


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Sep 24 2008, 12:34 PM~11685329
> *WOW you sell them? after 198 posts I didn't notice.... :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

:werd:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 24 2008, 01:16 PM~11685670
> *I'M ONLY ASKING,
> *



yea we all know you're only asking and I ain't knocking ya hustle but that's why there's a classified forum. I'm sure I speak for a lotta people when I say it's kind of annoying when you open up 20 topics and see the same old impala on 3 wheels. AIR LOCKUPS THIS and AIR LOCKUPS THAT,


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA CRUISE TONIGHT???? I HEARD CEASR'S BAY IN BROOKLYN HAS GATHERINGS FRIDAY NIGHTS. IM MIGHT CHECK IT OUT. 

pm me if anything


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

anybody doing body drops in NJ,NY area. 99 suburban 4wd(dont care if I lose it) dropped about 4" f&r. looking to lay the body with air. whats the going rate on something like that?


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

heres my burb


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

will be ready to rool out soon hopefully in my big body, saw some of you guys last week @ the old country road meet


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 24 2008, 08:24 AM~11960054
> *will be ready to rool out soon hopefully in my big body, saw some of you guys last week @ the old country road meet
> *


wat car you bagggin?


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Oct 28 2008, 12:16 AM~11991336
> *wat car you bagggin?
> *


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 28 2008, 05:50 AM~11992380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's hot shit..makes me wanna get back into another old school. Origianal paint??


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

yup, priginal paint.......It needs a good detail. 

Anyone going to be out at old country road tonight?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allprokustoms.com_@Jul 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11088570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 30 2008, 12:43 PM~12014904
> *yup, priginal paint.......It needs a good detail.
> 
> Anyone going to be out at old country road tonight?
> *



ya I might ride out there tonight. Best Bizzle?


----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

str8 outta delaware, bagged bodydropped 2000 R/T































and my 93 fleetwood


----------



## slammedstrat01 (Feb 9, 2007)

wutup with a cruiseeee


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedstrat01_@Nov 1 2008, 12:16 PM~12032339
> *wutup with a cruiseeee
> *


for now just come to old country road on thursday. secondtonone and I probly gone be there again. Whoever else wanna come thru...


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

Werd I should be out there


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Oct 28 2008, 05:50 AM~11992380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looooks SWEEEEEEEEEET ..  :biggrin:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

QBKS whens that show?


----------



## silver21 (Nov 5, 2008)

im in new york i want big men to give me a ride


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 5 2008, 02:26 PM~12070143
> *QBKS whens that show?
> *


Turns out my friend had mixed up the show dates. I think thats it for shows until the spring tho. For now just car meets with stuck up tuner guys who worship carbon fiber. :uh:


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

lets setup a low rider meet and cruise.........I can get my boi's shop to host it if anyone's down


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Nov 10 2008, 04:04 PM~12113676
> *lets setup a low rider meet and cruise.........I can get my boi's shop to host it if anyone's down
> *


 i'm free to ride out on friday


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

i just bought a new car to my car collection.here it is......


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

post more pics of the 66


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

ARE YOU TALKING TO ME?


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

^ i think so


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

its a 65...heres a lil something i did to it under the hood for now......


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone rolling out to old country road tonight?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

lets hit up westbury thursday night


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Jun 1 2009, 03:15 PM~14062443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Jun 1 2009, 03:15 PM~14062443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo u got a paint job?? nice
Thursday sounds good.


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QBKS_@Jun 2 2009, 01:48 AM~14069489
> *yo u got a paint job??  nice
> Thursday sounds good.
> *


nah, just washed it


looks like Thursday is out for me cause I went cruising and heard a noise from the front left......gotta check it out this weekend, don't want to drive like that


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by secondtonone317_@Jun 2 2009, 06:39 AM~14069936
> *nah, just washed it
> looks like Thursday is out for me cause I went cruising and heard a noise from the front left......gotta check it out this weekend, don't want to drive like that
> *


good luck. lemme know if u need any help


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

R.I.P

Jay passed away and we will all miss him and his dedication to the sport of lowriding and building custom vehicles...


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 19 2009, 02:52 PM~14239703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.

:angel:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 19 2009, 01:52 PM~14239703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did he at least get his van back?


----------



## geezzus (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 19 2009, 11:52 AM~14239703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man RIP :angel: I remember the van had spinners and it was black and green.


----------



## QBKS (Sep 14, 2007)

(misplaced reply) 

disregard


----------



## secondtonone317 (Oct 22, 2008)

if the weather is nice, ill go out to westbury


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 19 2009, 01:52 PM~14239703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you dont mean jay m, from real deal hydraulics do you??


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jun 19 2009, 02:52 PM~14239703
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jay who? :0


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

what year is this?










[/IMG]


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 23 2009, 08:01 PM~14276250
> *Jay who?  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: not me


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 23 2009, 07:08 PM~14276322
> *what year is this?
> 
> 
> ...


mid-late 80's? cant see the grille.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 23 2009, 08:08 PM~14276322
> *what year is this?
> 
> 
> ...


thats a 82


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Flamed360 (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by widebodyQ_@Aug 31 2008, 04:27 PM~11484756
> *Didnt know there were this many people on bags in NY.  Heres my hooptie
> 
> 
> ...



dreamakers did my truck first time around....horrible body work to say the least.....


----------

